# If today's press reported on The Normandy Invasion



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2006)

Found this little gem on the web:


> How the WWII 'D-Day Invasion' would be reported by today's liberal press...
> 
> Submitted by Tommy Gagnet
> 
> ...


http://www.edwimmer.com/mpa/wwii_dday_invasion_reporting.html


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting find Eric, I would say that is how the would report the invasion if it occured today.


----------



## Soren (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice Evan, I remember reading that article somewhere a while ago. Pretty humorous.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha


----------



## plan_D (Feb 9, 2006)

There's one of them articles on "If reported today.." about Okinawa or Iwo Jima - if I remember correctly.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 9, 2006)

> Contacted at his Manhattan condo, a member of the French government-in-exile who abandoned Paris when Hitler invaded, said the invasion was based solely
> on American financial interests. "Everyone knows that President Roosevelt has ties to 'big beer'," said Pierre LeWimp. "Once the German beer industry is conquered, Roosevelt's beer cronies will control the world market and make a fortune."



  That was a good one


----------



## evangilder (Feb 10, 2006)

plan_D said:


> There's one of them articles on "If reported today.." about Okinawa or Iwo Jima - if I remember correctly.



I was looking for that one too. I remember that one was hilarious. I seem to not be able to find it now though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeap they would make it to be as the US as the aggressors.


----------

